# Book or Movie Influence on you?



## AceHBK (Dec 22, 2007)

We live in a era where books and films have a effect on how we see the world and sometimes ourselves.  They can have positive influences as well as negative.  It has always been this way but as technology grows so does the effect of the films and books have on us.

What books or films have had an influence upon you?  Or if there is a certain character in one of them who was that character and how did or do they still influence you?


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 22, 2007)

Hari Michaelson from "Heroes Die" and "Blade of Tyshalle". This character, besides being an incredible martial artist and all around fighter (& assassin), lived with such an incredible personal integrity, at least from the respect of never compromising himself or his values. He could be considered an Anti-Hero, or as I believe the author referred to him as a "crooked knight". So much of the writing reminded me of the Ramayana or the Bhagavad Gita, characters living their own lives through their own personal integrity and in doing so, serving the world in the best way possible.

Also, the book "Thick Face, Black Heart" in general, or at least the subject matter covered in this book (not being my first exposure to them) really sums up some good concepts.


----------



## searcher (Dec 22, 2007)

Movies that have had an influence on me:

Drunken Master
Iron Monkey
Crounching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Remo Williams(made me seek out Kyusho knowledge)


There are others that I like to watch, but they have less influence on me as a MAist.


----------

